# HKS turbo timer



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Just got my HKS turbo timer type-1 installed yesterday, and it's pretty cool. It's got loads of features, from a speedometer, tachometer, quarter mile times, 0-60 times, battery voltage, it's nifty. i normally use the Auto timer feature, which uses your RPM's, speed, and length of trip to add or subtract time from the overall countdown as necessary. THe only problem i have had with it so far is it's internal tachometer. when am sitting at idle, my car runs at about 800 rpms on the factory dash. The Hks reads it at 1050. when i am out driving, and i'm at about 2500 on the dash, it's reading at 3500. i have no idea why it's running high, i know it's hooked to the right wire on the ECU. I'm not too worried about it though, since everything else works perfect.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

how much did it run you?


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

it was about 115 from ultimatez.com, plus the custom harness for my car for about 15, plus shipping and everything it was about 150.
not too bad a deal for giving an old turbo some extra life. plus, it's great to be able to walk away with the car running and have people give you wierd looks.


----------

